# Summer is coming and so are the flip flops!



## nycbbwlover623 (Mar 31, 2010)

I have been an FA all my life..all 29 years... I love when a bbw or ssbbw wears flip flops... the sight of the weight compressing the flip flops drives me over the top... although all women compress flip flops.. bbws and ssbbws really wear them to the ground


----------



## SweetNYLady (Mar 31, 2010)

Flip flops are the greatest quasi-shoe ever invented! 

And to keep with the topic I'll add that I've worn through many a pair... _many_ a pair!


----------



## bremerton (Mar 31, 2010)

it's so weird.. i've seen a couple places on the internet lately where people are so disgusted by others wearing flip flops in public... they're ~unsanitary~ or something. i've never come across that in real life. weird


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2010)

How the hell are they any more unsanitary than any other shoe? Are people touching/licking other peoples shoes? Like how is that an issue?


----------



## bremerton (Mar 31, 2010)

exactly! i don't get it!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Mar 31, 2010)

Strange. I love flip flops.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 1, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> How the hell are they any more unsanitary than any other shoe? Are people touching/licking other peoples shoes? Like how is that an issue?



Well, they're as open as soled shoes get so I can see how they'd get pretty unsanitary if you're not paying attention to where you're stepping. Wearing them in damp conditions or offroad can get pretty gnarly also. I used to be a big fan of flipflops, but they just aren't protective enough for my active lifestyle and I would end the day with feet mudier than if I'd just gone barefoot. Perhaps the complainers are a little more sympathetic than's good for them or they just can't stand looking at dirty things. They're probably the same people who get wierded out by long fingernails or just feet in general.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 3, 2010)

Yeah, maybe.


----------



## dedhart (Apr 5, 2010)

Girls in flip flops are hot! That's all I got to say about that.


----------



## ohiofa (Apr 5, 2010)

Nothing like a fat girl wearing flip flops!


----------



## Sugar Magnolia (Apr 5, 2010)

I am SO happy it's flip flop season!!!!!!

That is all.


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 6, 2010)

bremerton said:


> it's so weird.. i've seen a couple places on the internet lately where people are so disgusted by others wearing flip flops in public... they're ~unsanitary~ or something. i've never come across that in real life. weird



I have to admit am one of the weird ones. I think they are the ugliest "shoe" ever invented (for males or females). Should only be worn at the beach or the pool. Otherwise they just scream I am a lazy slob. A co-worker of mine was almost fired because she kept wearing them to the office after being told they were inappropriate.


----------



## BigIzzy (Apr 6, 2010)

I soooo have to agree with 985WEST, they are not a shoe, they are, in fact, sandals, and barely that. And the flip flop noise for which they are named, is sooooo annoying.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 6, 2010)

Dude I been wearin' flip flops since ... ok, I wear them year-round.



985WEST said:


> Otherwise they just scream I am a lazy slob.



Stow it. They can look cute and I take good care of myself, thanks.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 6, 2010)

I don't see how flip flops = lazy slob.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 7, 2010)

Yea, I totally don't see the flip flops=lazy slob thing. They're comfortable. They let my feet breathe. They show off my cute toenail polish and toe ring. They come in virtually every color and can match anything. I can walk in them without that crazy annoying "flip flop" noise. I wear them all the time, and I am not a lazy slob. Kthanks.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 7, 2010)

Flipflop = no socks. That's a good two-thirds less hassle putting them on and taking them off. Were I a lazy slob they would definately be near the top of the list of footgear I wear based on that fact alone. Apparently the anti-flipflop contingent has know a few lazy slobs who have a similar opinion of the flipflop: Among its other characteristics it's the ultimate conveniance, "shoe".


thatgirl08 said:


> I don't see how flip flops = lazy slob.


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Apr 7, 2010)

Flip flops tend to be uncomfortable for me....the uber cheap ones anyway. I like those thick soled sandal type shoes that are very durable.


----------



## Crystal (Apr 7, 2010)

I adore flip flops. I realize that they provide practically ZERO support, and for a fat girl like me, that isn't exactly optimal.

But, I can't help it. I LOVE them. They come in every color or style imaginable and if you're worried about comfort or support, they make ones that are better suited for that.

I'm personally a fan of Old Navy's. Very cheap, but in a ZILLION colors.


----------



## Tooz (Apr 7, 2010)

Havaianasssss <3


----------



## Paquito (Apr 7, 2010)

I wear flip-flops in the snow. 

FLIP FLOPS FOR LIFE


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 7, 2010)

I am a flip flop lover- however I have a love hate relationship with them. I have at least 10 pairs lol- but I just hate that they offer NO support what so ever and tend to hurt after a while when walking long distances. I live in them during the Summer months though! I've warn Flip Flops every day this week so far  Got my first pedi of the season on Saturday! Super exciting stuff for me! :Girly Squeee:  LOL!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 7, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> Flipflop = no socks. That's a good two-thirds less hassle putting them on and taking them off. Were I a lazy slob they would definately be near the top of the list of footgear I wear based on that fact alone. Apparently the anti-flipflop contingent has know a few lazy slobs who have a similar opinion of the flipflop: Among its other characteristics it's the ultimate conveniance, "shoe".



Flats, heels and other sandals are also all worn (or can be) without socks.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 8, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Flats, heels and other sandals are also all worn (or can be) without socks.



Y'know, I envy you gals your vast array of footwear choices, I really do. Can we at least agree that flipflops are usually inexpensive and among the easiest footgear to don and doff?


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 8, 2010)

Totmacher said:


> Y'know, I envy you gals your vast array of footwear choices, I really do. Can we at least agree that flipflops are usually inexpensive and among the easiest footgear to don and doff?



Yes, but I'm still seeing a disconnect between "flip flops are cheap and easy to put on and take off" and "people who wear flip flops are lazy slobs."


----------



## Saoirse (Apr 8, 2010)

I cant do the thongs cause they hurt my feet, but during the summer I LIVE in my Birks. The pair I have now are a few years old, getting smelly and falling a part... but theyre so comfy!!!


----------



## superodalisque (Apr 9, 2010)

i have some made to resemble the sandals sumos wear and i love them!


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 9, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Yes, but I'm still seeing a disconnect between "flip flops are cheap and easy to put on and take off" and "people who wear flip flops are lazy slobs."



Lazy people usually prefer to do things that are easy. The slovenly are also known for the lack of effort they put into their appearance. Since flip flops are easy - if not the easiest - footgear to wear and, being inexpensive, are also easy to aquire it would follow that they should be the footwear of choice for the slothful and slovenly. Now that little bit of logic does not mean that all lazy slobs wear flipflops and it does not mean that all flipflop wearers are lazy slobs, but I find it difficult to believe you wouldn't observe a significant overlap between the two groups that would support it.


----------



## Fluffy51888 (Apr 9, 2010)

And, as far as the inexpensive argument goes, thicker sole flip-flops can be pretty expensive, as far as flip flops go. I've spent $30 on flip-flops before.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 9, 2010)

First off, I don't wear flip-flops because I think they're so much easier than tennis shoes. I just prefer not to have my feet trapped on all sides for hours on end during physical exertion, leading to some rank ass feet, socks, and shoes. My body heats up very easily, and wearing sandals leads to feeling cooler and better throughout the day.

Second, is it really that easy to wear flip flops? I know that on a daily basis I trip up, or kick a shoe off accidentally. Then again, I'm kinda a klutz so it's not unusual for me to roll my ankle in the day, no matter what shoe I'm wearing.

Bottom line, I wear flip flops because they're comfortable, not because I'm a lazy slob.


----------



## Weeze (Apr 9, 2010)

I saw someone mention a clothing choice and how it correlates with being a lazy slob, and I came looking... but couldn't find my girl


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 9, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> First off, I don't wear flip-flops because I think they're so much easier than tennis shoes. I just prefer not to have my feet trapped on all sides for hours on end during physical exertion, leading to some rank ass feet, socks, and shoes. My body heats up very easily, and wearing sandals leads to feeling cooler and better throughout the day.
> 
> Second, is it really that easy to wear flip flops? I know that on a daily basis I trip up, or kick a shoe off accidentally. Then again, I'm kinda a klutz so it's not unusual for me to roll my ankle in the day, no matter what shoe I'm wearing.
> 
> Bottom line, I wear flip flops because they're comfortable, not because I'm a lazy slob.



Nobody called you a lazy slob and whether you are or not is not the issue. The point is that a hypothetical lazy slob would have some pretty good reasons to be wearing flip flops. In my experience and from the majority of the examples I've heard the flipflop is a very conveniant and easy shoe to wear. Your mileage may vary. I know that I have worn them because I didn't want to go through the struggle of finding clean matching socks, putting them on and then putting on and tying my shoes. I'm willing to bet that I'm not the only person who has. While you value the comfort of flip flops above their other advantages - and I doubt you're the only one - be aware that you might not be in the majority. Even in our little community there are those who value the convenience or the cuteness (a highly subjective term) of the flip flop most.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 9, 2010)

Three cheers for flip flops! 

HIP
HIP
HOORAY!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 9, 2010)

I think I'm just mildly offended that the same person who said flip flops = lazy slob is also the same person who said fat women have disgusting feet.


----------



## Fallenangel2904 (Apr 10, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> I think I'm just mildly offended that the same person who said flip flops = lazy slob is also the same person who said fat women have disgusting feet.



That actually puts things into perspective lol


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 10, 2010)

I love cute, pedicured feet/toes in flip flops. My faves:


----------



## HappyFatChick (Apr 12, 2010)

These are cute, too:


----------



## ThatFatGirl (Apr 12, 2010)

I adore flip flops, but can't wear them. My one major issue with them is how flipping slick the bottoms are on most of them. I took a nasty spill in a pair a few years ago rushing in to the vet with my dog, missed a wet spot on the floor and fell flat on my face.


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 12, 2010)

ThatFatGirl said:


> I adore flip flops, but can't wear them. My one major issue with them is how flipping slick the bottoms are on most of them. I took a nasty spill in a pair a few years ago rushing in to the vet with my dog, missed a wet spot on the floor and fell flat on my face.



Owie! I've had a few pair over the years with good traction, but they probably weren't the cutest brands.


----------



## BigCutieKennedy (Apr 12, 2010)

I love flip flops, I'm the type of girl that can't wait to wear them; I usually wear them until the first snow fall. I especially love to wear them when I have my toes all painted up. And I personally don't think flip flops = lazy people.


----------



## KittyKitten (Apr 12, 2010)

Yes, summer is coming and spring is here. 

See my sexy caramel self walking with sexy flip flops and a flirty spring dress that moves with the wind. I feel so feminine in the warmer months.


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 15, 2010)

Tooz said:


> Dude I been wearin' flip flops since ... ok, I wear them year-round.
> 
> 
> 
> Stow it. They can look cute and I take good care of myself, thanks.



i am sure you do take good care of yourself (very nice picture) but that doesn't change my opinion. i think they look sloppy. to me a beautiful female that looks great and dresses nicely just ruins the whole picture when she puts on flip-flops. and just cause you don't aggree doesn't mean i have the right to tell you to shut up. as you don't have the right to tell me to 'stow it.'


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 15, 2010)

985WEST said:


> i am sure you do take good care of yourself (very nice picture) but that doesn't change my opinion. i think they look sloppy. to me a beautiful female that looks great and dresses nicely just ruins the whole picture when she puts on flip-flops. and just cause you don't aggree doesn't mean i have the right to tell you to shut up. as you don't have the right to tell me to 'stow it.'



If you call someone a lazy slob, I think that they've certainly got reason to verbally slap you upside the head. It has nothing to do with disagreeing on fashion, it has to do with your attitude.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Apr 16, 2010)

985WEST said:


> i am sure you do take good care of yourself (very nice picture) but that doesn't change my opinion. i think they look sloppy. to me a beautiful female that looks great and dresses nicely just ruins the whole picture when she puts on flip-flops. and just cause you don't aggree doesn't mean i have the right to tell you to shut up. as you don't have the right to tell me to 'stow it.'



Man, you just have all the answers don't you. For all your talk about people having the right to an opinion you do an awful lot of telling people what they should and shouldn't do and say.


----------



## Ironic John (Apr 16, 2010)

Is anyone going to speak up for strappy heels?


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 20, 2010)

thatgirl08 said:


> Man, you just have all the answers don't you. For all your talk about people having the right to an opinion you do an awful lot of telling people what they should and shouldn't do and say.



i only said that because this person told me to 'stow it.' and no i don't have all the answers.


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> If you call someone a lazy slob, I think that they've certainly got reason to verbally slap you upside the head. It has nothing to do with disagreeing on fashion, it has to do with your attitude.



i never called anyone a lazy slob. though i can see where people may have gotten the wrong idea from what i wrote (i guess). saying something just looks slopy and calling someone a lazy slob are completely different. i think flip-flops make a person look slopy (out side of a beach or pool environment etc). DOES NOT mean that i think they, as a person, are in fact a slob.


----------



## Blackjack (Apr 20, 2010)

985WEST said:


> i never called anyone a lazy slob. though i can see where people may have gotten the wrong idea from what i wrote (i guess). saying something just looks slopy and calling someone a lazy slob are completely different. i think flip-flops make a person look slopy (out side of a beach or pool environment etc). DOES NOT mean that i think they, as a person, are in fact a slob.





985WEST said:


> Should only be worn at the beach or the pool. Otherwise they just scream I am a lazy slob.



I can see where someone might think that you called people lazy slobs based on when you wrote that they're lazy slobs.


----------



## 985WEST (Apr 20, 2010)

sorry man, and to anyone else that thought that


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2010)

985WEST said:


> I have to admit am one of the weird ones. I think they are the ugliest "shoe" ever invented (for males or females). Should only be worn at the beach or the pool. *Otherwise they just scream I am a lazy slob*. A co-worker of mine was almost fired because she kept wearing them to the office after being told they were inappropriate.



Calling someone a lazy slob = Calling someone a lazy slob


----------



## Totmacher (Apr 20, 2010)

Blackjack said:


> I can see where someone might think that you called people lazy slobs based on when you wrote that they're lazy slobs.



It's really too bad someone had to go and delete the original post - at least I can't find it anymore - 'cause I'm pretty sure, through the nuances of language, he'd avoided that particular offense. 


free2beme04 said:


> Calling someone a lazy slob = Calling someone a lazy slob



With all due respect, this is in no way funny. It's a _metaphor_! In that phrase he's refering to the flipflops and it strains credibility to conclude he is actually implying they confess to being lazy and slobby.

Why is it anybody here with an unpopular opinion gets railroaded like this? We all know the language well enough to get by and yet when someone writes something potentially inflammatory it's as if the post has gone through a comedy-censor: the only words some people seem to see are the ones they'd want to - if they were craving a fight.


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2010)

Why is it that there always has to be a poster who has to play the "hurt feelings" card and try to blow something out of proportion?

It's a thread about flip-flops, not about something important like fat dynamics in today's society or lolcat pictures. Calm. Down. We're not calling for his head on a post or to get permanently banned.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

Well I'm glad that the cold weather is gone. Now I just have to look for them in my dorm...


----------



## Paquito (Apr 20, 2010)

And on a flip-flop note, I got some cool Express flip-flops about a month ago, with a black lion design and musical notes. The designs are starting to fade already :/.


----------



## Nutty (Apr 20, 2010)

free2beme04 said:


> And on a flip-flop note, I got some cool Express flip-flops about a month ago, with a black lion design and musical notes. The designs are starting to fade already :/.



Yeah mine had superman logos on them, but they faded away cause i wore them all the time last summer.


----------



## CastingPearls (Apr 20, 2010)

They're making a lot of summer-type footwear with anti-bacterial properties now so the gross factor should be a non-issue for germaphobes.

I like sandals and open toed mules and kitten heels. I don't wear socks with any of them during warm weather and get weekly pedicures because it seems every man I've ever been with also has a foot fetish. Taking care of my feet is both a ritual and an extension of pampering myself.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Apr 21, 2010)

I love sandals of all sorts. Right now I have on high heel wedge leather thongs [ie flip flops for grown ups LOL], and I don't think the concept makes me lazy. If my feet are overly warm, my whole body feels overly warm. I actually have more problems with blisters from sweaty socks and rubbing shoes in summer than sandals, which is part of why I wear them.

I keep my toes nicely pedicured and washed. If my feet get dirty, I'll wash them in the tub midday, so I don't buy the whole thing about them being gross.

And, honestly, I would think that shoes that keep a woman of any size from moving freely - think 4" stillettos that make my feet hurt just looking at them - and make her more prone to sit would be the shoe of the lazy person. Maybe not a slob, but certainly someone who has no interest in walking or working very much.

:wubu: springtime and warm weather so I can exercise my right to bare toes!


----------



## mossystate (Apr 21, 2010)

Ironic John said:


> Is anyone going to speak up for strappy heels?



I will not judge you for wearing a sexay heel. You GO boy!


----------



## Nutty (Apr 22, 2010)

Man oh man i just need to get my sandals, go to the gulf, and take a nice walk on the beach.


----------



## xysoseriousx (Jul 2, 2010)

The best part of summer and BBW's, skin tight clothing, bathing suits, and less clothes on.


----------

